
Show HN: A free open source timetracker made with the Polymer Framework - Benjamiski
http://yotilo.com/
======
mnkypete
That looks really cool, especially the use of offline storage, so you can get
started without registering first.

Are there plans to do a registration afterwards and save the times online?

~~~
Benjamiski
Thanks!

No, Yotilo will stay free and open source forever. I'm trying to launch
several projects in the near future. One of it will be a more complete
timetracker with live sync.

Hopefully, I will launch it end of October.

------
stephenr
A lack of a responsive/mobile specific UI is not the end of the world. Safari
on iOS does a pretty decent job of desktop-sized sites.

But to detect the device and then just say "nope. SorryNotSorry" and do it
with a forced screen size so the message is basically off the screen is kind
of a dick move.

~~~
Benjamiski
There were several reasons for me to do it. But here is the main reason:

Local storage is not persistent. If space on your phone is scarce, it'll
delete entries from local storage without notifying you (eg.
[http://gonehybrid.com/dont-assume-localstorage-will-
always-w...](http://gonehybrid.com/dont-assume-localstorage-will-always-work-
in-your-hybrid-app/)). That shouldn't happen with desktop browsers since there
is plenty of space available. So your data is more safe in desktop browsers.

Did you experience something else? Any suggestions on this topic?

Yotilo is not meant to be a full fledged timetracker. I'll publish a more
complete project in the future with pretty good mobile- and offline-support.

Sorry, if you don't like it. I hope the reason above is understandable.

